# Coach bag warrantee?



## xmrsvindieselx (Mar 19, 2007)

So I bought a coach mini wallet today and a friend of mine said that coach gives a life time warrantee type thing..that if it ever breaks, they will replace it free of charge. Is this true? I vought mine at macys so would that make a difference? it was not on sale or anything, and it didnt break but I was just wondering if this was true..if it like in like 4 years from now would they take it back? haha thanks =]


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Mar 19, 2007)

This is what I found on the site.. can anyone else add?

 Quote:

 
What is the Coach guarantee?
Coach does its best to make sure you'll be satisfied with every purchase. However, should any item fall short of your expectations, by all means return it to us unused upon receipt. Just enclose the form included with your order and we will send you a prompt refund or replacement, whichever you prefer.

Coach products are made to ensure satisfaction and service for the natural life of the product. If, during its lifetime, your item should require repair, we offer a repair service for many of our products. There is a $20 shipping & handling charge for each item submitted for repair.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks!! so i guess they will fix it for 20 dollars? does this include stuff bought from macys. it wasnt on sale, and its in the coach store now. my friend had a purse and the thing that closed it broke off and she said she returned it to the store and they gave her a brand new one, she just needed her reciept


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 21, 2007)

I think it would work for any Coach bag, bought from anywhere. I believe!


----------



## mbee (Mar 21, 2007)

Also, along with the refund.. they sometimes offer a discount on a new bag if there is something wrong with your bag other than everyday ware and tear.  The threading on one of my bags came loose pre-maturely.  I brought it to the store and the manager offered me a 40% discount on any product of my choice


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and WOW 40 percent off?!? damn!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SWEET LUST ** 

 
_This is what I found on the site.. can anyone else add?_

 
I can certainly chime in here, as I've had a few experiences with Coach and their warranty.  I bought a Coach handbag about 21 years ago while living in Okinawa (it was actually my 2nd one).  I had a crazy dog at the time who thought it would be fun to chew a big hole in the bottom of it.  I always register my Coach bags as soon as I buy them (there's a registration number imprinted inside each bag) and I'd advise anyone who buys a bag to register it.  You'll have to have it registered if you ever need a repair by Coach, I do believe.  Anyway, I sent the bag to them with a letter explaining what happened.  A couple of weeks later I received my handbag back, fully repaired.  They even cleaned/polished it up beautifully!  Now, at this time, they didn't charge for repairs, you just had to pay to ship it _*to *_them. I think they even handled the return shipping!

Maybe 5 years ago I needed another repair on this same bag, this time on the strap.  By this time they'd implemented their current policy, where you pay $20 or something like that, and they fixed my strap and returned the bag promptly, again cleaned and polished.  About 3 months ago I attempted to send this same bag in for yet a 3rd repair (this time to the strap again).  About a week later I received a package from Coach and I had an "uh oh" feeling.  Sure enough, they returned my bag to me untouched (it was packaged beautifully, though!) with a very kind note that I'll paraphrase here:  "thanks for being a valued Coach patron, but we can't/won't fix this 21-year-old bag again.  It's time you buy another."  (At least that was my take on their note, but like I said, it was very nicely written.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Coach definitely stands behind their product, and I found their repair service to be excellent.  Coach is the only high-end handbag that I buy, and this is one of the reasons why.


----------

